# New Commercial for ECGRR



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

All,
Just wanted to share our first commercial on television running here in Northwest Florida. It is me and my oldest "Riley". Hope you enjoy. The news is coming out next month to do a story on the rescue as well. Let me know if the link doesn't work. 
www.EmeraldCoastMedia.com/media/ECGRR/ECGRR(May06).wmv


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Nicole,
What a wonderful commercial. It is so warm and touching.....actually brought tears to my eyes. My older dog Red is a rescue dog. I got him when he was around 4 and he is such a wonderful dog.
Good luck with the commercial..it's really wonderful.
Susan


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your commercial was great..... There was alot of warmth there, hope in brings in alot of people to give these guys a new loving home.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

very nicely done.. good job..


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

You and Riley BOTH did a good job!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very touching commercial! Will this running as a public service announcement? I'll be very interested to know its effect on your organization. 

When we move to Houston next year, I really want to help one of its local golden rescues grow. I'm making lots of notes on what's working in other cities.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

It is running as a PSA on our local station. We are also trying to get it on a few of the local cable channels. I am also hoping that the new interview will also generate some added interest as well as volunteers for our organization. I will keep you posted. Thanks for the feedback. Seeing yourself on television is really "different"...


----------

